# Critique My Out of Shape Morgan



## Hollowellow (Feb 16, 2015)

This is Hershey(I didn't name her) she's about 3 or 4 in these pictures, I'd just like some honest opinions on her, she is a dream to ride, especially bareback. Her trot is the smoothest I've ever ridden and she is very alert, intelligent and biddable. I've never put her in any competitions though and in Alaska our horses don't get ridden much except for 3 months of the year, so she's not exactly filled out with all the right muscle. She's never been shod but she does need a bit of a trim for her feet in these pictures.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she is very cute, and I love that name!

I am not one who sees a lot of Morgans, so take my view with a grain of salt.

she has an upright and powerful shoulder that hints of gaited horse type. I imagine she might be a bit hard to fit to saddle. 
her coupling seems long to me and a short femur . she doesn't have much in the way of a visible stifle.

she has a nice neck and lovely, lovely head. he front legs have good bone and good form. her toes seem a bit long.. I, in the this photo, 








see how "vertical" is the angle of the coronet band line on her rear feet? and how long the toes? even the front are long. I guess that she is not like that now, and that photo was "pre-trim". just pointing out what the photo shows.


----------



## Hollowellow (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Tinyliny! She definitely needed her feet trimmed in that photo, she has nice big feet but that was a bit too much. This was her just coming out of winter, spring comes fast in Alaska when it finally gets here! I never thought she could be a gaited horse, but even slightly gaited would make sense with how smooth she is. She doesn't step up and out though like I'm used to seeing on gaiteds though, but maybe?

Her back has always looked long to me, but I'm not sure if it's just her fatty butt and back that gives the illusion or if she really does. I was hoping drawing on her would help me figure that out, but I'm still a bit mystified, I also know some of my lines are a bit off, so that doesn't help...


 I attempted drawing lines on her using Unicorn's tutorial, which was highly informative!

And this just to show her legs since the other pictures have her standing weird


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, I kind of hemmed and hawed when I saw the photos. I think getting more feedback from some of the conformation "gurus", like Elana, will help.

you are in Alaska? so , you trail ride mostly? or am I making silly assumptions?


----------



## Hollowellow (Feb 16, 2015)

Trail riding bareback is all I do with her, one year I took her to the gymkhana games at the fair, but that was it. My old Arabian mare was more into the Gymkhana as she had no whoa and a lot of go, so it has been nice to just ride without fighting my horse every step of the way to slow down(even though I loved to race my old mare around). I haven't even cantered her yet(while riding). 

That's pretty much all you can do up here, there are a few Pony Club Gymkhanas or Interior Horse Gymkhanas, otherwise they have the occasional "Show" day, like jumping, Western "Trail riding" etc.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

There is more to do in alaska than trail ride- although it is a bit more difficult for any arena work you need an indoor arena. But the trails are so spectacular in the summer. I ride dressage but I'm down towards anchorage and it sounds like you are closer to fairbanks (I pitty your winters). You're horse is beautiful by the way, I'm really not much of a conformation guru. It's nice to see another alaskan on here. Sorry this isn't a conformation critique.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Just jumping in to say that she is so gorgeous! And that mane! I'm jealous


----------



## Hollowellow (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Kyro!

Lostastirrup, I know a few people who train for things like dressage and jumping, but there aren't any real competitions here in (you guessed it) Fairbanks. I live out in North Pole, but there is definitely nothing going on out here. You also run into the small town linear way of thinking as far as horses go, 4 H(not so bad) and mostly Pony Club. But I'm not going to touch that kettle of fish.

All in all the only thing worth doing up here are the Parelli clinics, take it or leave it, but it's the kind of organized growth up here that is desperately needed. I took my old Arab mare to start, and Hershey through since the second year I've had her to level 3, again, take it or leave it. And she loves it, I love it. I already know how to ride, so this has been a nice direction, something to work towards and enjoy every summer. I think my favorite lesson there is that of humility, because no matter how good you think you are, your horse is the real judge of that, and you can always learn something new.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

For whatever reason your photos aren't working for me, but I can see the other poster's pics of her--she's just lovely! Subbing.


----------



## Hollowellow (Feb 16, 2015)

They don't work for me either, I tried editing it and I tried replying to this post twice with easier to see pictures, and it wouldn't go through. Quick Reply is the only way I'm able to post anything.










This is her going into Winter.


----------

